# la hora en francés = il est une heure/deux heures..



## francho

A ver chicos, pregunta del mes... ¿ si quiero decir a las nueve de la noche?. como es?. gracias amigos


----------



## totor

*Neuf heures du soir*, pero espera respuestas nativas.

Y bienvenido al foro, chico…


----------



## tom29

añado : à neuf heures du soir


----------



## doutes

Yo también pondría "du soir", y si no vingt-et-une heures (creo).


----------



## tom29

Ambos se dicen. Pero lo formal es 21 heures.


----------



## Kalimeros

Decir 21 heures sería formal y además un homenaje, ya que si mal no recuerdo el sistema de 24 horas es francés.


----------



## francho

Gracias muchachos. pero nunca neuf le soir no?. Vaya lio tengo, a ver si me aclaran algo luego en clase. Saludos amigos !


----------



## tom29

A veces se escucha, pero no creo que sea correcto. Alguien puede confirmar ?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonsoir,

Si se puede decir en frases narrativas literarias:
_- À 9H, le soir il prenait son repas en famille..._

Es decir: no se escucha pero se puede encontrar.

Si se trata de da una cita de negocio se dice: _21H_ (hay un hilo sobre esto en alguna parte)
En la vida cotidiana solemos decir: _à 9H du soir._

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## francho

Muchas Gracias


----------



## languagemaster

Nueva pregunta

​
Il est cinc heures et 10 minutes? ou Il est dix heures dix?

5:10.   Comment le dis-je.   Pour dire que Son las 5 y diez.  

O ....  5:45   est-ce que je dis ...     il est cinc heures moins le quart ou il est cinc heures moins quart?

Merci de me le clarifier!


----------



## josepbadalona

il est cinq heures ...dix
************* ... et quart
************* ... moins le quart
************* ... moins dix
************ ... et demie


----------



## languagemaster

allors sans   (....)   je dis simplement... il est cinq heures dix? ou il est cinq heures et dix?  (avec Et)   Merci


----------



## josepbadalona

Tu n'ajoutes *rien* dans les ... que j'ai laissés !!!


----------



## lili-greg

para decir 5h45 : cinq heures 45 ou bien six heures moins le quart
saludos


----------



## languagemaster

merci!  allors aussi dirais-je il est 3 heures et 5 minutes pour dire que son las tres y cinco minutos ou bien dirais-je     ,.... il est trois heures cinq?   merci!


----------



## josepbadalona

languagemaster said:


> il est trois heures cinq


----------



## gustave

languagemaster said:


> il est 3 heures et 5 minutes


ça, c'est ce que tu entendras à la radio (enfin, la radio française, quoi).


----------



## languagemaster

si je veux dire en français... ( son 24 horas (militares))  comment le dis-je en francais?   Est-ce que ça c´est ...    il est 24 heures ou il est 0 heures!

Voila ma question!   Merci!


----------



## Tina.Irun

On dit "il est minuit"! comme on dit aussi "il est midi" pour 12 h.
Officiellement :  18 heures, 20 heures mais les gens parlent aussi de
2 heures du matin, 3 heures de l´après-midi.


----------



## Yvan 6

son 24 horas (militares) = il est 0 heure.


----------



## languagemaster

et puis-je dit il est midi trente? (ajouter d´autres nombres a l´heure?)

Merci....   il est minuit 24?   Merci!


----------



## languagemaster

Nueva pregunta

​ 
Il est 5 heures precises du soir ou...

il est 5 heures du soir precises?  lequel est correct?

lequel est correct?  Est-ce que je peux dire comme ça?  ou bien est-ce qu´il me faut dire... Qu´est-ce qui est correct?   lequel d´entre les deux est correct et puis laquelle de mes questions est la meilleure posée?   

Tout d´abord je veux qu´on me réponde la premiere question.  Merci.!


----------



## Yvan 6

Pour être précis , on dirait : " Il est 17 heures "
" il est 5 heures du soir précises " me semble correct.


----------



## lpfr

D'accord avec Yvan 6.
  Mais plus couramment  on met le "précis" avant l'heure:
  "Il est précisément 17 heures"
  et, familièrement:
  "Il est pile 17 heures"


----------



## languagemaster

allors peut-on dire qu´il est 17 heures precises?


Merci!


----------



## lpfr

Oui. C'est correct.


----------



## Dancinglonely

Nueva pregunta

​ 
si on dit 10 h,c'est dix heures du matin ou du soir?


----------



## verdelette

Normalement, 10h c'est dix heures du matin et 22h, dix heures du soir. Mais il y a des personnes qui disent 10h du soir alors ça peut porter à confusion!

Mais si j'étais toi, je ne me casserais pas trop la tête : à l'écrit 10h c'est bien 10:00AM et à l'oral... demande toujours des précisions!


----------



## Bushwhacker

Bonsoir,

En Castillan, on dit "son las 21h" . On peut dire en Français "ils sont les 21h" .

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

No, no se puede decir así. Se dice : *il est*.

Siempre. Cual sea la hora.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Bushwhacker

Merci. Mais alors on dit "il est 21h", ou pouvons nous dire "il est *les* 21h"?

Merci de ta attention



Gévy said:


> Hola:
> 
> No, no se puede decir así. Se dice : *il est*.
> 
> Siempre. Cual sea la hora.
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy


----------



## Javo_el_gato

NUEVA PREGUNTA (hilos unidos)​
bonjour! acaso una traducción literal sería inadecuada aquí ?

Vuelvo a la una (de la tarde, mañana)

je reviens a l'une

es correcta o incorrecta esta traducción ?

merci!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Casi...

- *je reviens à une heure* (o: ..._à treize heures_)


----------



## jprr

Je reviens* à une heure. *
Ya que el español y el francés no usan el mismo giro para decir la hora, cualquier traducción literal es incorrecta.
Ver por ejemplo esa página: apprendre à exprimer l'heure.


----------



## Josluar79

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
En francés sería correcto decir: il est quatorze heures et demie. o unicamente es correcto:il est quatorze heures trente


----------



## jprr

C'est moins une question de "_correction_" que de façon idiomatique de l'exprimer, d'usage et d'habitude...
il est quatorze heures trente.... ou  il est deux heures et demie.

il est quatorze heures et demie n'est pas incorrect dans l'absolu... mais ça ressemble à un "mélange raté" entre deux manières d'exprimer l'heure qui ne sont pas tout à fait du même registre.


----------



## Doraemon-

Dans ce cas-là c'est comme en espagnol. "A las 14:30" ou "a las dos y media", mais "a las catorce y media" fait très, très bizarre.


----------

